# heard or know these katas



## tigdra (Aug 24, 2005)

Looking at some old notes and seeing if anyone had any information on these kenpo katas.

- 27 hand set
- chinese set
- shaolin kenpo lightning bolt #1
- white tiger kung fu #1
- 3 man staff set 
- 2 man staff set
- long sword/chinese sword set

please respond at this post or my email tig_dra at(@) yahoo.com thanks


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 24, 2005)

tigdra said:
			
		

> Looking at some old notes and seeing if anyone had any information on these kenpo katas.
> 
> - 27 hand set
> - chinese set
> ...


My email is down. Check out this site go to ask Master Fisher and ask him 
he might help if he can http://www.acskarate.com/interact/default.asp


----------



## tigdra (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for the info k.chad I have asked master fisher and am awaiting his response and I will also try the email address.


----------



## Castle (Aug 28, 2005)

I have learned a Two Man Staff Set. It may not be the same Kenpo Two Man Staff set. The one I learned is used by Ernie Reyes so it probably isn't the same but I would be interested to find out.


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 30, 2005)

tigdra said:
			
		

> Looking at some old notes and seeing if anyone had any information on these kenpo katas.
> 
> - 27 hand set
> - chinese set
> ...


 there is a man who would know these katas and that is Mr Tosden or kenpojoe, but Mr Tosden can be reached at the Amerikick in PA or go to the site www.Amerikick.com


----------



## Seabrook (Aug 30, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> there is a man who would know these katas and that is Mr Tosden or kenpojoe, but Mr Tosden can be reached at the Amerikick in PA or go to the site www.Amerikick.com


Hi George,

I enjoyed our phone conversation last week. 

I noticed you keep writing Mr. "Tosden"....it's "Tosten". 

Cheers bro,

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------

